# Replacing Dialer App



## evan.kennedy (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm currently on Tweaked v2.0 and loving it. The one thing I've been wondering (and this question pertains to more than just this ROM) is how to replace the default dialer app. Now don't go yelling at me saying I just need to change defaults or anything because I have done this and have set my preferred dialer as default (Go Contacts EX). I have also tried this with many other dialer applications from the market with no luck.
When I try to call a contact it always uses the stock phone dialer and not any from these downloaded applications. Is there any way to use a different application for the default dialer?


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Use rocket dialer...


----------



## evan.kennedy (Apr 12, 2012)

This looks like a pretty awesome dialer app. Will consider switching over, but it still has the same issue. The stock dialer app is used no matter what application I use to find the contacts to call. There must be some way to fix this.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

You can't delete the dialer because you need it so 3rd party dialers can run...

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------

